# The 'hit man'...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Enjoy guys... :lol:

Two old friends were just about to tee off at the first hole of their local golf course when a guy carrying a golf bag called out to them, 'Do you mind if I join you? My partner didn't turn up.'

'Sure,' they said, 'You're welcome.' So they started playing and enjoyed
The game and the company of the newcomer. Part way around the course, one of the friends asked the newcomer, 'What do you do for a living?'

'I'm a hit man,' was the reply.

'You're joking!' was the response.

'No, I'm not,' he said, reaching into his golf bag, and pulling out a beautiful Martini sniper's rifle with a large telescopic sight. 'Here are my tools.'

'That's a beautiful telescopic sight,' said the other friend, 'Can I take a look? I think I might be able to see my house from here.' So he picked up the rifle and looked through the sight in the direction of his house.

'Yeah, I can see my house all right. This sight is fantastic. I can see right in the window.' 'Wow, I can see my wife in the bedroom. Ha Ha, I can see she's naked!! Wait a minute, that's my neighbor in there with her...... He's naked, too!!!

He turned to the hit man, 'How much do you charge for a hit?'

'I'll do a flat rate, for you, one thousand dollars every time I pull the trigger.'

'Can you do two for me now?'

'Sure, what do you want?'

'First, shoot my wife, she's always been mouthy, so shoot her in the mouth.'

'Then the neighbor, he's a friend of mine, so just shoot his dick off to teach him a lesson.'

The hit man took the rifle and took aim, standing perfectly still for a few minutes.

'Are you going to do it or not?' said the friend impatiently.

'Just be patient,' said the hit man calmly,'I think I can save you a grand here.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Took me a few seconds..
H.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

..........and the penny drops! :lol:

nice one!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quality :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Only the best for you guys... :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh yes! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Brilliant Rich !!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> :lol: :lol: Brilliant Rich !!


Good wasn't it? I take it you read about AlpinaiTTalia? So pissed off about it all... :?

Hope things are good with you and your new car. Someone posted a pic. here with it for sale at a garage but I thought the buyers son was having it?!

Love to Mrs y3putt mate. We haven't forgotten about having you guys over, but Lou has slipped a disc and work is dead as a do-do so money is tight too... :?

Life is pants at the moment.

Cheers buddy,

rich


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

one of the best jokes i heard in a while.... nice one mate!


----------

